# custom made my radiator relocation kit!!



## DMT22

Well i've been wanting to relocate my radiator due to my brute overheating, and didn't want to pay $180 for a rinky dink relocation kit so i finally did my own. Here is the beginning and ending sorry the pics aren't super good but i'll try and put more on later, for more info or help PM me.


----------



## jctgumby

Good job...I love it when people take upon themselves to make their own kits rather than pay a company for a fairly simple project...Looks good


----------



## DMT22

Thanks man I appreciate it! I'm thinking about selling them back home.:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

Man that looks great!!!


----------



## DMT22

Thanks I took my time so I made it look as good as I could!


----------



## eagleeye76

love the ducks unlimited grill:rockn:


----------



## csmith

Looks awesome. I've been wanting to do one like that for mine but I just got into duck hunting and don't wanna act like I'm a huge duck hunter and now I don't wanna copy someone else, but it looks great


----------



## brute for mud

awsome job i like it


----------



## DMT22

Thanks guys!


----------



## hp488

Good looking rad relo


----------



## greenkitty7

looks good. you get a cnc machine to cut it out or torch/grinder/burn table?


----------



## DMT22

Cut it out with a torch! Thinking about buying a plasma though


----------



## LM83

DMT22 said:


> Cut it out with a torch! Thinking about buying a plasma though


Skills


----------



## eagleeye76

:agreed:^^^


----------



## DMT22

Thanks I took my time. Plasma cutter will make it easier :rockn:


----------



## swampthing

Yep, clean. Nice job man.


----------



## DMT22

Thanks bud!


----------



## grizzlywaggon

Made my own too! 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMT22

That looks nice man


----------



## greenkitty7

man that takes some skill to do that smooth with a torch. props to ya. i do this on the side and i'll almost say that looks better than what i could do with a CNC


----------



## primetime1267

They both look great guys!!! Saved ya some money for a case of beer for the next ride also.


----------

